# Mr. Mxyzptlk vs. Lord of Nightmares



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 12, 2010)

Kuchiki Koga 

vs

Kuchiki Koga 


a match a while back in 07' was done and I have to ask, who would win between these two and why?
Because it came out as the LON...but based off of new info, I don't see how so please inform me on what I'm missing...

Battlefield: Jupiter? lol


----------



## Bart (Jan 12, 2010)

Mxyzptlk wins.

He has enough raw reality-rewriting power to stop LoN from doing pretty much anything. 

Maybe if the Lord of Nightmares had Lucifer Morningstar, Archangel Michael, Living Tribunal, Dr Strange, Great Evil Beast, Thanos with HOTU, Phoenix, and PR Beyonder with him she'd stand more of a chance.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 12, 2010)

^LON is a she not a he. LoN is again a bit sketchy since the novels seem to imply she has limitations on chanelling her full power. She can find a way to trick him to lose his powers, can go either way.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 12, 2010)

if sups tricked mr.Mxyzptlk PIS on,well the lord of nightmares for what its on the wiki is night omnipotent


----------



## Power16 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know where people are getting you can just trick Mxy because that's a limitation he put on himself when he's toying with Superman and its something he can easily disobeyed so in a fight against other high level warper that will never be an issue.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 12, 2010)

First off I suppose we are talking about true body LoN and not possesing Lina version.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 12, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> First off I suppose we are talking about true body LoN and not possesing Lina version.


Nonetheless, if the Lord of Nightmares was restricted by Lina's body, then she was restricted.

Either way I'll side with mr. Mxyztplk on this one.








Due to Hypertime--which is the idea that all parallel universes, basically all of reality is like a river and different universes would just like flow into an alternate time line. Which is why characters will sometimes forget events in their past or then remember them later on. The analogy used was that it's like remembering someone you haven't remember for ten years. What it means is that all the comics are canon--it's canon.

Source: .



Bartallen2 said:


> Maybe if the Lord of Nightmares had Lucifer Morningstar, Archangel Michael, Living Tribunal, Dr Strange, Great Evil Beast, Thanos with HOTU, Phoenix, and PR Beyonder with him she'd stand more of a chance.


Red ones would defeat the imp effortlessly.
Black (uncolored) ones are debatable.
Blue ones wouldn't pose any threat at all.


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought LoN was a God-tier reality warper/fake omni?


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 12, 2010)

We are not arguing a limited LoN but a full power LoN

Which has endless multiverse inside her body as atomcs each multiverse. But I agree she lack combat feats on par the imp.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

∅ said:


> Nonetheless, if the Lord of Nightmares was restricted by Lina's body, then she was restricted.



Not really a strong case, as it speaks more of Lina's limitations than LON's. Comparing LON-powered Lina to actual LON, TOAA of Kanzaka-verses is worse than comparing Retconned Beyonder to Pre-retconned Beyonder (the omnipotent version). Two totally different mediums. The original LON begins and ends everything. The Lina-version was merely an avatar.

So, to be fair..

Lina-LON is debatable, as she was able to piss on a guy who could insta-kill people at will.

Original LON WTF-stomps Mxy.



> Red ones would defeat the imp effortlessly.
> Black (uncolored) ones are debatable.
> Blue ones wouldn't pose any threat at all.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Thanos w/HOTU also limited? I know he had to "reset" everything of some sort in order to prevent the end or something. And the only way he could do that was by sacrificing himself, even w/the HOTU.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Thanos w/HOTU also limited? I know he had to "reset" everything of some sort in order to prevent the end or something. And the only way he could do that was by sacrificing himself, even w/the HOTU.



that's because the one above all the being that created that artifact from itself..wanted him to do it that way

there was desing behind it

also I'm pretty sure the LT would eradicate mxy


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Eh, either way, I read The End Thanos was a bunch of Gary Stu-ism, so he's not even worth mentioning.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 12, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> We are not arguing a limited LoN but a full power LoN
> 
> Which has endless multiverse inside her body as atomcs each multiverse. But I agree she lack combat feats on par the imp.



Can i get some reference to her housing endless multiverse inside her body?


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Power16 said:


> Can i get some reference to her housing endless multiverse inside her body?





Each of those things sticking out are individual multiverses, as the existence of Lost Universe (an entirely different show) makes reference to this. 

Lost Universe/Slayers TRY (which was never in the novel, but was written originally by Kanzaka himself) represents the existence of two different Dark Stars.. One is a Devil-like being.. the other is a powerful sentient spaceship. Likewise, Vorfeed is a Dragon/God in one series, and an equally powerful sentient spaceship in the other.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Likewise, Vorfeed is a Dragon/God in one series, and an equally powerful sentient spaceship in the other.



You forgot cute.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You forgot cute.



Oops! My mistake. 



(Gotta love OVERDRIVE Canal artwork, as naughty as they may be)


----------



## Power16 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait how is that explaining that each of those things are a multiverse, they seem to be describe as just a single Universes each?


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Power16 said:


> Wait how is that explaining that each of those things are a multiverse, they seem to be describe as just a single Universes each?



Because each of those things sticking out has multiple time-lines, realities and so on. For instance, in NEXT, it is revealed that LON destroyed one universe when Lina casted the Gigaslave.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 12, 2010)

In Lina Light magic, the ruby eye system using the chronos defense system create a alternate universe.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Because each of those things sticking out has multiple time-lines, realities and so on. For instance, in NEXT, it is revealed that LON destroyed one universe when Lina casted the Gigaslave.



Having infinite timelines is how a single Universe is described in Marvel and the part about LON could easily mean she destroyed a whole other Universe non related to those four as the link you showed me says that the white planes sticking out is just a small portion of everything that is.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 12, 2010)

Problem here is LON herself lacks feats, I mean, other than rescuing Lina from Shabby corrupting her soul, or channeling her power to WTFPwn Fibrizo, or beating the author with a shovel, or her wearing an evening dress(), she doesn't have much to show.

If we go by the assumption that she is in fact omnipotent, then she wins. But if we go by feats, then Mxyzptlk would win due to feats shown(like deleting reality and the like)


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 12, 2010)

Lets see out of control giga slave destroy a alternate version of slayers universe, legend of the aqualord its another reality, try its another reality, novel its another reality, video game of snes its another reality, phamtom hourglass its another one, light magic another.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 12, 2010)

No I didn't mean she has no feats period.

I meant that despite her being(or supposedly) omnipotent, her shown feats are somewhat small compared to Mxy-kun.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Power16 said:


> Having infinite timelines is how a single Universe is described in Marvel and the part about LON could easily mean she destroyed a whole other Universe non related to those four as the link you showed me says that the white planes sticking out is just a small portion of everything that is.



Having multiple time-lines and realities means it's a multiverse. And when LON destroyed the universe in Slayers NEXT (shown by the Water Lord), it's just one of the infinite realities that were wiped out.

And the picture explains that a small portion of her exists within each those things sticking out. You are right... those things sticking out are a part of something bigger. That something bigger is LON. And those four planes sticking out are only what's known. Given LON's characteristic of being randomly creating entire existences (stated in an interview), it's more than plausible that more can exist.



> Problem here is LON herself lacks feats, I mean, other than rescuing Lina from Shabby corrupting her soul, or channeling her power to WTFPwn Fibrizo, or beating the author with a shovel, or her wearing an evening dress(), she doesn't have much to show.
> 
> If we go by the assumption that she is in fact omnipotent, then she wins. But if we go by feats, then Mxyzptlk would win due to feats shown(like deleting reality and the like)



The thing is, LON (the Godly one) shouldn't have to have feats. Just like how whenever there's a "TOAA VS X" discussion, we automatically know TOAA wins because he's, well, God. No ifs, ands or buts about it. Her feat is omnipotence. Same as TOAA, Presence, etc etc.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> The thing is, LON (the Godly one) shouldn't have to have feats. Just like how whenever there's a "TOAA VS X" discussion, we automatically know TOAA wins because he's, well, God. No ifs, ands or buts about it. Her feat is omnipotence. Same as TOAA, Presence, etc etc.


Guess that's one way of putting it.

I just remember some ppl questioning said omnipotence, like if she was omnipotent that she should have no problems destroying Fibrizo, etc.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah. if she was really omnipotent then there shouldn't be any excuse as to why she could not destroy phibrizo outright. but then again its not like she wanted to destroy phibrizo,lina is just the one who summoned her.she probably didn't feel like giving it her all


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually the novel make clear the had no intention to fight Phibrizzo until he attack her.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Testrun said:


> Guess that's one way of putting it.
> 
> I just remember some ppl questioning said omnipotence, like if she was omnipotent that she should have no problems destroying Fibrizo, etc.



The thing is.. if that were the REAL LON, that should never have happened. 

LON created entire multiverses without passing thoughts. In an interview, the author himself stated "She sometimes creates things without even realizing it." Sort of likes "Oops! I don't know what I did, but look!"

Phibrizzo is the creation OF a creation of hers (Shaburanigudo). And she created Shaburanigudo purely on accident.  If she can create ALL of existence without so much as a passing thought, then destroying somebody as small as Phibrizzo when she was actually "aware" is, well, beyond comical. 

So, having a "hard time" destroying Phibrizzo wasn't really her weakness, but Lina's weakness.

Edit ^ I call massive PIS on that, btw.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

A real omnipotent wouldn't be unaware of its own actions.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> A real omnipotent wouldn't be unaware of its own actions.



Wouldn?t that fall on Omniscient, unless ODB use the term omnipotence as (Omnipotence + Omniscient + Omnipresent)


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

Omniscience is a necessary corollary of omnipotence. Read Secret Wars.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> A real omnipotent wouldn't be unaware of its own actions.



she was high that day.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 12, 2010)

Eh, Omnipotent means all powerful.

So Omniscience and Omnipresence should already be relative me thinks.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Having multiple time-lines and realities means it's a multiverse. And when LON destroyed the universe in Slayers NEXT (shown by the Water Lord), it's just one of the infinite realities that were wiped out.
> 
> And the picture explains that a small portion of her exists within each those things sticking out. You are right... those things sticking out are a part of something bigger. That something bigger is LON. And those four planes sticking out are only what's known. Given LON's characteristic of being randomly creating entire existences (stated in an interview), it's more than plausible that more can exist.



Well in marvel that is just one Universe and everything you've been describing about what LON has done is still just one whole Multiverse aka infinite universes definition not like 4 or more universe definition.




Shinku said:


> The thing is, LON (the Godly one) shouldn't have to have feats. Just like how whenever there's a "TOAA VS X" discussion, we automatically know TOAA wins because he's, well, God. No ifs, ands or buts about it. Her feat is omnipotence. Same as TOAA, Presence, etc etc.



Her so called Omnipotence(The Supreme kind) has been debated constantly and i hope your reason for believing she is one isn't just because of her top dog status and creator of her verse. Marvel already has thrown Omnipotence around with the likes of the Cube beings and they explain levels of infinity and why there are greater Omnipotent beings so i hope you have something to bring to put her on top of Mxy aka proof of why you think she is Supreme.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> A real omnipotent wouldn't be unaware of its own actions.




Omnipotence is never a question of "would" but "could." 

A real omnipotent can even make itself potent, then back again.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 12, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaand now this thread has gone to shit...


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Power16 said:


> Well in marvel that is just one Universe and everything you've been describing about what LON has done is still just one whole Multiverse aka infinite universes definition not like 4 or more universe definition.



Sorry if I'm new to the rules or something, but is everything now going by Marvel's standards? Because the definition of a multiverse is that there are more than one realities/timelines/everything that is encompassed.  



> Her so called Omnipotence(The Supreme kind) has been debated constantly and i hope your reason for believing she is one isn't just because of her top dog status and creator of her verse. Marvel already has thrown Omnipotence around with the likes of the Cube beings and they explain levels of infinity and why there are greater Omnipotent beings so i hope you have something to bring to put her on top of Mxy aka proof of why you think she is Supreme.



All of those things, the The Cube Beings, HOTU, IG, LT... are they, or are they not below TOAA?  Honestly, I think the concept of "omnipotence" is seriously cheapened with MU throwing it out like candy.

Did Mxy create the original DC in its entirety? Not destroy it, and then recreate it, but actually be the origin of it all? If he didn't, then, LON is still above.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand now this thread has gone to shit...



Haha.. true. =\ I'll finish with this topic soon. Omnipotent level threads are always bad. Heck, even high level reality warping levels can degenerate really fast.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

Not really, I mean Arceus created all of the Pokemon universe and dimensions but he's still below a lot of other characters that didn't create their own realities.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not really, I mean Arceus created all of the Pokemon universe and dimensions but he's still below a lot of other characters that didn't create their own realities.



Wow, Pokemon established that much in the games? Whoa.

Sorry, but I'm ignorant of the Pokemon-verse... but can you explain to me how somebody who created all of existence is below the very beings he created? Because, short of PIS, I don't understand how that works.



KurouKetsu said:


> she was high that day.



Actually, it's not a secret that LON smokes. Haa..


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Wow, Pokemon established that much in the games? Whoa.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm ignorant of the Pokemon-verse... but can you explain to me how somebody who created all of existence is below the very beings he created? Because, short of PIS, I don't understand how that works.



He means from other fictions.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

I mean he's below beings in other series that have better feats, since Arceus is powerful but he is shown to have vulnerabilities and not be omnipotent.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I mean he's below beings in other series that have better feats, since Arceus is powerful but he is shown to have vulnerabilities and not be omnipotent.



The anime version seems to have suffered a self imposed nerf going off what Dialga and Palkia did.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's not turn this into another omnipotence debate 'kay?


----------



## Power16 (Jan 12, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Sorry if I'm new to the rules or something, but is everything now going by Marvel's standards? Because the definition of a multiverse is that there are more than one realities/timelines/everything that is encompassed.



A Multiverse is basically more than one Universe to and infinite amount of Universes though universes in marvel can have infinite timeine, divergent realities and what not. If Marvels standard of Universes/Multiverses is greater than that of other verses wouldn't that make certain characters that can mess with that even greater than creators of other verses. 





Shinku said:


> All of those things, the The Cube Beings, HOTU, IG, LT... are they, or are they not below TOAA?  Honestly, I think the concept of "omnipotence" is seriously cheapened with MU throwing it out like candy.



Yeah because TOAA is Supreme in Marvel but those other character are all Omnipotent with different level of infinity as Marvel puts it.



Shinku said:


> Did Mxy create the original DC in its entirety? Not destroy it, and then recreate it, but actually be the origin of it all? If he didn't, then, LON is still above.



I'm pretty sure someone posted what Mxy did, destroy everything that is DC and fix it right back up. No he is not the origin of it all in DC but people at his level can easily make/be their own creation.

I can see where this thread is about to go and i don't like it!


----------



## Shinku (Jan 12, 2010)

Power16 said:


> A Multiverse is basically more than one Universe to and infinite amount of Universes though universes in marvel can have infinite timeine, divergent realities and what not. If Marvels standard of Universes/Multiverses is greater than that of other verses wouldn't that make certain characters that can mess with that even greater than creators of other verses.



Which... the various Kanzaka-verses meet.






> Yeah because TOAA is Supreme in Marvel but those other character are all Omnipotent with different level of infinity as Marvel puts it.



Sorry, but I must respectfully disagree. TOAA is TOAA because he is omnipotent. Those other guys might be very, very, very near omnipotent, but they're below TOAA for a reason.



> I can see where this thread is about to go and i don't like it!



Agreed. I'll finish with this post. Omnipotence threads and all that crap mean all of us fail.

Have fun!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Omniscience is a necessary corollary of omnipotence. Read Secret Wars.



Stealing quotes from Doom, are we? 

Though technically, as an omnipotent "can do anything" they would have to be capable of making mistakes as well as not knowing things. It's the reason why omnipotence is such a paradox.



Shinku said:


> Sorry if I'm new to the rules or something, but is everything now going by Marvel's standards? Because the definition of a multiverse is that there are more than one realities/timelines/everything that is encompassed.



On this part, you are correct. A multiverse can be as many as 2 to infinite universes.



A lot of people tend to get this confused for some reason.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 13, 2010)

I believe it's because ppl keep comparing a multiverse to that of Marvel.

Which isn't the right comparison sometimes. Apples and Oranges.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 13, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Because each of those things sticking out has multiple time-lines, realities and so on. *For instance, in NEXT, it is revealed that LON destroyed one universe when Lina casted the Gigaslave.*


This is outright bullshit.

The context of the scene referred to goes as follows. Lina is brought to a certain stone tablet--of a collection of stone tablets which contains all knowledge--which were she witnessed what *could've happen*.

Fortunetelling or predictions doesn't prove that there exists alternate time lines.

Also there's *proof against* alternate time lines in Slayers. In the first movie Lina goes back in time to kill a lizard man in order to save the present. If there were alternate time lines Lina wouldn't affect the present, she just would have saved that time line (think of Trunks time line from Dragonball Z). Regardless her time travel did affect the future. Proving that there aren't any time lines.

Also these four universes are referred to as worlds which I might note is not like that of our own. If anything these worlds would be less than universes.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

Power16 said:


> A Multiverse is basically more than one Universe to and infinite amount of Universes though universes in marvel can have infinite timeine, divergent realities and what not. If Marvels standard of Universes/Multiverses is greater than that of other verses wouldn't that make certain characters that can mess with that even greater than creators of other verses.


thats why we have several different marvel earths and the one of the current reality (dark reign) is on marvel earth 616


----------



## Shinku (Jan 13, 2010)

∅ said:


> This is outright bullshit.
> 
> The context of the scene referred to goes as follows. Lina is brought to a certain stone tablet--of a collection of stone tablets which contains all knowledge--which were she witnessed what *could've happen*.
> 
> Fortunetelling or predictions doesn't prove that there exists alternate time lines.



It wasn't fortune telling OR predictions, because if it "could have" existed, the scenario would have been exactly identical to what happened in the original series. You'll notice that in the vision, Lina has already met up with Ameria and that the scene of the battle is in a rocky plane areas, whereas in the first series, the fight took place in a forest. Where do you think the Water Lord got those visions? She certainly wasn't omniscient, as even the true Claire Bible (which was a collection of all the knowledge and memories of the water lord) was unable to explain the true nature of the LON.




> Also there's *proof against* alternate time lines in Slayers. In the first movie Lina goes back in time to kill a lizard man in order to save the present. If there were alternate time lines Lina wouldn't affect the present, she just would have saved that time line (think of Trunks time line from Dragonball Z). Regardless her time travel did affect the future. Proving that there aren't any time lines.



How do you know Lina didn't just go into the new time that was created after she killed Joyrock (the lizard demon thing), whereas the original one still remained and continued on its own straight line? So, what's going to happen to the time that Lina was in before going back in time? Is it just going to cease to exist b/c Lina, a single human being, disappears? Or is it just going to continue on as if it didn't really matter?




> Also these four universes are referred to as worlds which I might note is not like that of our own. If anything these worlds would be less than universes.



Except the existence of Lost Universe nulls that, as it very much deals with universal-scale themes. And the addition of Slayers TRY, which is an entirely different version of the Darkstar/Vorfeed feud.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 13, 2010)

Shinku said:


> It wasn't fortune telling OR predictions, because if it "could have" existed, the scenario would have been exactly identical to what happened in the original series.


Are you incapable of telling the difference between would and have? Yes, the scenario of Lina summoning the Lord of Nightmares and brining down the universe *could've* happen. But it didn't.



Shinku said:


> You'll notice that in the vision, Lina has already met up with Ameria and that the scene of the battle is in a rocky plane areas, whereas in the first series, the fight took place in a forest.


The forest was burnt down, it's the exact same place.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 13, 2010)

∅ said:


> The forest was burnt down, it's the exact same place.



And where did Amelia come from? Amelia was not part of the cast at that point.



∅ said:


> Because if that was the case, then the boy who invaded Lina's dreams wouldn't request her to go back in time. Besides the man recalls that he's sent Lina through time. How could he know that if she entered a universe where she wasn't sent back in time?



And legend of the aqualord, slayers try, novel, games, light magic prof alternate universes.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 13, 2010)

∅ said:


> Are you incapable of telling the difference between would and have? Yes, the scenario of Lina summoning the Lord of Nightmares and brining down the universe *could've* happen. But it didn't.
> 
> 
> The forest was burnt down, it's the exact same place.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2010)

I should point out that even though the existence of multiple timelines in Marvel 616 is confirmed, Doom invented a time machine that could change the current timeline without affecting any others.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 14, 2010)

Shinku said:


> Plus an Ameria, who was never present during the first season at that point in time. There are even scenarios when Suifeed is presented as a three headed dragon VS a normally one-headed dragon.


Amelia being present is a error by the writers and even if it wasn't it still wouldn't prove anything. It's an event that could have occurred, not one that did. This is even confirmed as an event that "could have occurred".

As for Ceiphid appearing in an alternate form in an illustration of Lina's explanation with more than one head. Lina didn't know how Ceiphid looked so it might be an error on her part. Again even if that wasn't the case these entities can alter their appearance.



Shinku said:


> The tablet presented a vision. Whether or not you take it literally or hypothetically doesn't really change that yes, it's more than capable of happening, and yes, because of the nature of DarkStar/Vorfeed having two or more different incarnations, it can be concluded that there are alternate versions of each series, Slayers and LU.


So you concede in that the tablet doesn't prove anything.

As for your lost universe reference, it's just a spin off show using the same names for certain characters. It's not a separate time line.




Shinku said:


> But, my point still stands that the existence of multiple Darkstars and multiple Vorfeeds makes it more than plausible that Slayers operates on a similar scale. The motion pictures (which have a hard time fitting into the overall storyline of the novels) might not make the best example of alternate times/realities, but it's still plenty evident.


Again, the Lost universe and the original Slayers are not connected.

If you can prove that the Lost universe in fact is a time-line, then do that. Because as far as I've proved chaining the past affects the future, which means that there's only one for the original Slayers universe.



Endless Mike said:


> I should point out that even though the existence of multiple timelines in Marvel 616 is confirmed, Doom invented a time machine that could change the current timeline without affecting any others.


So what has Marvel to do with the topic?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just saying that being able to alter the past via time travel doesn't disprove the existence of multiple timelines.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 14, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm just saying that being able to alter the past via time travel doesn't disprove the existence of multiple timelines.


Actually it does. The idea of time lines is that it's an explanation why time travels wouldn't affect the presence resulting in a paradoxical outcome.

Like a tree branching out from the creation of the universe if you went back from one branch and stayed there you'd eventually end up on another branch.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2010)

Not really, the existence of multiple timelines and have a mutable timeline are not mutually exclusive, there could be one method of time travel that goes to another timeline and one that changes the current timeline. Just like Doom's time machine, which I pointed out already.


----------

